# Mac OS X Snow Leopard auf Normal PC installieren



## Ununseptium (6. März 2011)

Suche eine gute erklärte Anleitung um das Betriebssystem Mac OS X auf einem AMD PC zu installieren. Auf anfrage poste ich mein System, was man aber auch in meinem Profil sehen sollte.
*
*


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Laut Apple ist es nur erlaubt, OS X auf einem Mac zu installieren. Daher gibt es für dieses Unterfangen auch keine Hilfe im Forum.


----------

